# Pictures with Santa!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes it's silly but I don't care! My favorite local, natural dog food store (they love my raw-feeding ways, even if it doesn't get them much money from me, I'll still buy their raw chew bones and freeze-dried raw treats on occasion) was offering free pictures with Santa today with a real, professional photographer, so I took full advantage of it! (and spent about $40 at the store as well, of course :biggrin Penny looks abused, as always, but other than that, I think it turned out great!

I'd love to see everyone else's pics of their pets with Santa, if anyone else is as big of a nerd as I am! 

So here is the pic of my adorable dog-children:
(from left: Peyton, Milo, Santa, and Pennywise)


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Santa!!!!

Not sure bout my dogs, they'd probably overwhelm Santa... with love.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmmmmmm...not sure if Aspen would feel so comfortable posing with Santa. He'd probably be scared of him, that beard and hat would make him nervous LOL!!

You're dogs look adorable with Santy!!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I love the scarfs on them, will have to put one on Frodo.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

this has got to be my favorite picture of Milo EVER. lol. look at his face!!!

and pretty ladies, too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So adorable!!! All three of your dogs are such cuties!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! If anyone else gets pics with Santa, I want to see them pronto!


----------



## Little Buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

That is cute!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Thanks everyone! If anyone else gets pics with Santa, I want to see them pronto!


I saw Grissom's on facebook. 
Made. My. Day!:biggrin:


----------

